# Vaper Leonardo DiCaprio faces vape-free Oscars



## Sk3tz0 (4/2/16)

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...oscars-american-lung-association-e-cigarettes

poor Leo.. who got the keenest eye to figure out his mod..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...oscars-american-lung-association-e-cigarettes
> 
> poor Leo.. who got the keenest eye to figure out his mod..



apparently @huffnpuff 


huffnpuff said:


> Mod is an Innokin MVP because of the beauty ring and the side fire button under the thumbnail


This has been done recently, like Tuesday.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-celebrity-endorsement.t19157/#post-320005


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/2/16)

they're really burning him at the stake for this stuff


----------



## blujeenz (5/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> they're really burning him at the stake for this stuff


The tallest poppy catches the most wind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/16)

Poor man, I wonder what he will do. He deserves that Oscar, so to throw that away to prove a point would be difficult. Maybe he will blow a cloud in his acceptance speech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

